
Microsoft Releases MS-DOS Source Code on GitHub - juiced
https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-releases-ms-dos-source-code-on-github-522998.shtml
======
ASipos
This is old news. Also, slightly misleading, since it suggests to those that
know the old news that MS has released later DOS source code, i.e. 6.22.

------
FahadUddin92
So it was built on Assembly language? Always thought it was built using BASIC.

~~~
klez
Why would you think that?

Are you sure you're not thinking of something like the Commodore 64 that
dropped you inside a BASIC interpreter after boot?

~~~
FahadUddin92
I got it confused with Altair BASIC which gates used to work on.

------
ineedasername
Is this practical for anything at this point?

~~~
ineedasername
I meant this as an honest question. Are there practical uses for this beyond
"huh, that's interesting". I can't think of any, but I'm not knowledgeable on
OS design, so I'm honestly asking the question.

~~~
3KQgt0Cl
Educational purposes I suppose.

